# Is Resident visa of two gcc countries valid at the same time?



## amira351 (Oct 25, 2015)

Hi
I live in oman currently and have family joining visa here(under my husband).I lived in abu dhabi earlier and had a dependent visa under my father.While applying for resident visa in oman i was said i would have to cancel my uae visa, but i waited for the authorities to notify me instead of cancelling it beforehand.But I got my oman visa without cancelling my uae visa and nothing was mentioned. Currently i have the resident visa of both oman and uae.Though my uae visa is in my old passport.so is the uae visa still valid?


----------

